# 4 day old Orpington chick Crop issue



## ATChicken (Oct 11, 2014)

Help


I am brand new to chickens, and ordered 4 online which arrived Tuesday. My smallest has been up and down with his activity and health. He had pasty butt twice since he has been here, but now it just looks like pee and no poop.

I have been on the phone with the hatchery who shipped him on and off all day. I had no idea what a chicken crop was, now I very clear. The chicks crop is enlarged and squishy. I am massaging it every thirty minutes or so and have no let him eat (they are all on medicated feed) much since about 5pm, but he does have access to water and nutridrench (spell?) I don't know what to do, I have been on the phone with vets all over se georgia, but no one wants me to bring him in. 

He has three sisters in the brooder who are thriving. I take him out for a massage and let them eat while he is out. Can I withhold food for much longer? Will he be ok overnight without food? Will they all be ok without it over night?

I don't have the equipment to keep him separate and warm, but can get it tomorrow for sure. 

I have set aside food for him that is soaking. I don't know what other details you may need to help me help him. They are already my family and I am very attached. I do not want to watch any of them die. 

Any suggestions?

sarah


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a high probability this is a birth defect and there is very little you can do for him.

On an older bird I would think sour crop but at four days I can not be that certain. 

I would try the wet food to see how he does. The fact you're only seeing urine is not a good sign at such a young age. 

Feed him the wet food just before bed time. If he shows little interest use a shiny spoon, that very often will tempt them to start pecking at the spoon. Then remove all food and water for the night. Check the crop in the morning before returning the food and water, if its gone down then it is processing food as it should.


----------



## ATChicken (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you. He was doing well, acting normal and I was massaging his neck almost every half hour. I removed the food for the night and he was still bloated in the am. Now I think he has eaten a pine shaving as I can feel it in his neck. Is there any way for me to safely remove this?

I don't know if I am cut out for raising chickens! But I love them. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could try adding chick grit or pick up a box of grit for cage birds. But don't jump to the conclusion that is the problem, especially since you are so new to these guys. 

I raised hundreds of peeps on shavings, never had one lost to having eaten shavings. 

I see what the hatchery is thinking, they want to let his crop rest to see if that will help. Besides the nutridrench you can also make a slurry of the chick feed. Just feed him the liquid from that. Which would mean leaving the grit out for now. 

This young, except for very minor things its almost impossible to deal with medically.


----------

